# Occupancy Classifications/Loading



## Examiner (Jun 10, 2010)

Given: 2006 IBC

School 12 grade and below (Educational Occupancy)

Band hall room and large classrooms; where the classroom occupant loading at 20-sf/person would equate to more than 50-people in the Band hall room and large classrooms and would require 2-exits out of the rooms.

Questions:

In an Educational Occupancy; what would the Occupancy Classification be for a Band Hall with over 50-people?

The Code Commentary states that Lecture halls above the 12th grade are classified as A-3.  In an Educational Occupancy; what would the Occupancy Classification be for the large classroom with over 50-people?

If the use of the rooms are for classroom purposes would you use the Classroom loading or one of the Assembly loadings in Table 1004.1.1?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 10, 2010)

I would consider it all E, and apply the 20 s.f. per occupant to the areas.


----------



## liarchitect (Jun 10, 2010)

if it is for educational purposes (12th grade and under)  / classroom use only, i would agree with the previous post, i would consider it an E with 1 per 20 sf net, but if the calculation comes out to less than 50 people you will need to use the actual number in all your other code analysis,

othewise a-3 occupant load based on seating, standing, etc.

either way you will need to meet the exit requirements for that space


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 10, 2010)

Had this same thing on a new high school a few years back. I counted the seats on the floor plan & spoke with the schools music director and he confirmed the occupant load number exceeded the 20 sq ft per person. Made sure the exiting in that room was correct for the actual number.(IBC 1004.2)


----------



## brudgers (Jun 10, 2010)

Examiner said:
			
		

> Given: 2006 IBCSchool 12 grade and below (Educational Occupancy)
> 
> Band hall room and large classrooms; where the classroom occupant loading at 20-sf/person would equate to more than 50-people in the Band hall room and large classrooms and would require 2-exits out of the rooms.
> 
> ...


Occupancy: E [chapter 3]

Function of Space: Assembly without fixed seats.  [Table 1004.1.1]

Occupant Load:  Somewhere between 7-15 sf/person  [not chairs only, not tables and chairs]


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 10, 2010)

I’m with brudgers on this one.  

However since we use 101 for schools K-12 we would classify the band room as an Assembly Classroom >50 with an occupant load of 1 per 15 since the music stands are obstructions to egress access.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 11, 2010)

Table 1004.1.1 is not based on the occupancy classification but on the use of the space.  I don't care if it's A or E (or B if was in a community college).

The question that needs to be asked is: What's the most appropriate occupant load factor to use based on the function of the space?

I'd need to ask some additional questions to get an answer for that.  20sf/occ may be right.  On the other hand, if the room is used for recitals as well, a higher density would be appropriate.  But, if it's a warm-up space for the marching band, a factor around 50sf/occ probably more closely represents the actual function in the room.

The answer is: not enough information.


----------



## vegas paul (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you, Gene for addressing one of my pet peaves!  For those who missed it, here's my (highly edited) recap of Gene's comment:

OCCUPANT LOAD IS COMPLETELY INDEPENDENT OF OCCUPANT CLASSIFICATION !!!

Occupant load factors are determined by the function of the space (use), not the occupancy classification.  Great improvements in reducing confusion were made between the 2003 and 2006 IBC occupant load table when they changed the column heading from "occupancy" to "function of space".  But it still remains a source of error.  For instance, if someone asks you "What is the occupant load of a 1500 s.f. B occupancy?"  The  only correct answer is "I don't know... depends on what the functions of the spaces are."

Rant is over... thanks again, Gene!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 11, 2010)

:geek:


----------



## Mule (Jun 11, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> Thank you, Gene for addressing one of my pet peaves!  For those who missed it, here's my (highly edited) recap of Gene's comment:OCCUPANT LOAD IS COMPLETELY INDEPENDENT OF OCCUPANT CLASSIFICATION !!!
> 
> Occupant load factors are determined by the function of the space (use), not the occupancy classification.  Great improvements in reducing confusion were made between the 2003 and 2006 IBC occupant load table when they changed the column heading from "occupancy" to "function of space".  But it still remains a source of error.  For instance, if someone asks you "What is the occupant load of a 1500 s.f. B occupancy?"  The  only correct answer is "I don't know... depends on what the functions of the spaces are."
> 
> Rant is over... thanks again, Gene!


Ditto.........Gotta determine the use of the space. Assembly...Office...whatever the use you gotta determine the OL from that.


----------



## Examiner (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your input.  I will use classroom loading.  After all they are teaching how to play and read music.  Code Congress suggested Classroom or Vocational loading.  Playing an instrument is a Vocational trade as well.  As for room use other than Band Practice that is the Fire Marshall's control as to what the Owner does with the space after construction.  We the Architects programmed Band Practice as we were instructed by the Owner nothing else.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you Gene!!!  I will take the liberty to add that a space could have multiple approved uses and multiple approved occupant loads.  When you walk into the United Center (2010 home of the Stanley Cup!), for example, there are multiple occupant load signs depending on the type of event.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 11, 2010)

Beware Fire Guys

With the reduction of staffing and increases in classroom sizes being seen nationally be expecting calls from the TEA trying to create a political wedge to maintain staffing.  Been there done that.


----------

